# Loki is confirmed gender fluid and Bisexual in new TV series



## Mambi (Jun 7, 2021)

This article explains it better, but basically Loki in comics and mythology is not always male/straight, as you'd expect from a god, shifting as the mood hits. They appear to us as they choose to, and genders are our hang-up. Well, the new TV show "Loki" is apparently going to address this directly! The trailer shows his TVA file gender listed as "fluid" and the writer's flat out said Loki's bi.









						Loki's Latest Teaser Reveals the God of Mischef May Be Gender-Fluid | Cracked.com
					

Eagle-eyed fans were quick to spot this exciting reveal.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

Taking the modern day crap aside, in terms of mythology it's played straight Loki  could do this anyways. I would say this is valid from a lore standpoint and mythos instead of making this a big sjw issue.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2021)

It _is_ always rather fun seeing people get their pants in a knicker because their argument of "bUt THe EnLIgHteNEd pASt SUfFerEd nOT DeGENerAcY" falls apart when somebody spends two seconds looking at mythology, sociology, et al.

Gods, supernatural forces, and whatnot changed their biology, presentation, and so-on _all the time _in the various mythology. People somewhat _routinely_ looked the other way / refrained from comment as people changed their presentation / the core of their identity (there was a time it was, shall we say, _not uncommon_ for people to "Go away to the countryside" and _coincidentally_ have their conspicuously similarly tall, looking, and sounding cousin of a different sex come to visit in their absence). Every year the list of evidence and confirmed cases of women who fought (personally fought, bled, and in some cases died) in pre-modern combat grows. There were several dynasties in Ancient Egypt wherein people with Dwarfism were treated roughly on par with priests and efforts were made at providing them accessibility and fair social treatment.

It turns out that once historians stopped either actively tossing details they didn't like in the bin, and / or re-writing things despite the context being blatant enough that you could hammer railway spikes with it ("Sure, they routinely fondled and kissed each other while calling them terms of _pretty unambiguous_ endearment and even living together for a few years with _very_ candid photos of them together... ergo we know they were strictly pals. The one point of frustration is how quiet they seem to have been about each other's sex life as we cannot find any references to [opposite sex] partners in their writings or photography during this time, so we do not know whom their frequent mention of affections might have been aimed towards"), we... had a pretty different picture of such times.

That said Marvel's Loki is a modern comic character cribbed off a mythological figure in a mythology _chock full_ of these sort of tales so it's only even more amazing there's push-back by various persons.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 8, 2021)

Let’s just hope the representation is handled well. There’s a trend in popular media where oftentimes, characters will be confirmed as LGBT outside of their show, book or whatever, while the creators actively _avoid_ depicting LGBT couples and the like.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Let’s just hope the representation is handled well. There’s a trend in popular media where oftentimes, characters will be confirmed as LGBT outside of their show, book or whatever, while the creators actively _avoid_ depicting LGBT couples and the like.



They should play it straight and go for the mythological aspect of it. Loki's lore in Norse mythology should be taken into priority.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 9, 2021)

I always assumed he was gay for Thor. (It's okay, they're not related.)

They should have kept this scene.


----------

